# Oily Hair and Oily Scalp



## Mina (Dec 21, 2004)

*Marry Christmas to all of you...*

Hello All, Can somebody help me for my oily hair and oily scalp. I am loosing my hair every single day. I wash my hair every single day because if i don't my hair and scalp get oily.




and i don't like it at all. my scalp produce oil and dirt. i don't know what should i do for it?? I have used so many conditioners and shampoos. but none of them helped me



My doctor recomended me to use Harbal I did for 2 years, didn't helped. My hair is thin and light. i just have few hairs now....which i can count easily..&lt;JUST class=inlineimg title='\"Icon' smilieid='\"21\"' alt='\"\"' border='\"0\"' src="images/smilies2/icon_neutral.gif" jock&lt;img sad a Neutral? /&gt; &lt;JUST sad a Joke&gt;but it's true. 

Today i was browsing for some info about oily scalp and hair. i found one web site and products. that giving me all i need. but i am not sure. If any body has been used this product...or can someone recommend me with another product that will protect my hair healthier, grow, avoid having oily hair and scalp. here is the web site i found HTTP.hairenergizer.com/oily_hair.HTML

And I also found the history of the company and so product using BBB, Better Business Bureau....this business tell you if the on line company is fraud or does exist in the earth....also you can find if any customer complaint, return, and product. but still i need to hear from some one who have used it or better product then this one. http://www.bbb.org/

*LAST PLEASE HELP ME OUT BEFORE I GET BALL....OF BOLD



*


----------



## Geek (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Maranhat! Just wanted to welcome you to MakeupTalk!









Originally Posted by *Miranhat* 

*Marry Christmas to all of you...*

Hello All, Can somebody help me for my oily hair and oily scalp. I am loosing my hair every single day. I wash my hair every single day because if i don't my hair and scalp get oily.



and i don't like it at all. my scalp produce oil and dirt. i don't know what should i do for it?? I have used so many conditioners and shampoos. but none of them helped me



My doctor recomended me to use Harbal I did for 2 years, didn't helped. My hair is thin and light. i just have few hairs now....which i can count easily..but it's true. 

Today i was browsing for some info about oily scalp and hair. i found one web site and products. that giving me all i need. but i am not sure. If any body has been used this product...or can someone recommend me with another product that will protect my hair healthier, grow, avoid having oily hair and scalp. here is the web site i found HTTP.hairenergizer.com/oily_hair.HTML

And I also found the history of the company and so product using BBB, Better Business Bureau....this business tell you if the on line company is fraud or does exist in the earth....also you can find if any customer complaint, return, and product. but still i need to hear from some one who have used it or better product then this one. http://www.bbb.org/

*LAST PLEASE HELP ME OUT BEFORE I GET BALL....OF BOLD



*


----------



## Mina (Dec 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hi Maranhat! Just wanted to welcome you to MakeupTalk!



Thank you Tony


----------



## Laura (Dec 22, 2004)

Hiya Miranhat, Welcome to MuT.

To be honest i don't have any product suggestions for you but i would advise you not to wash your hair every day. I used to wash mine every day aswell but made myself stop because washing every day strips the natural oils from your hair &amp; makes it more brittle &amp; greasy. I know it'll be hard &amp; you might not want to do this over Xmas but i'd definitely recommend you start washing every 2nd day. You'll be amazed at the results within a few weeks. Hope you get your problem sorted &amp; i hope you've a wonderful Christmas


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Miranhat! I'm Janelle - welcome to MakeupTalk! I agree with Laura... wash it every other day. When you wash it everyday, you're getting rid of the oils that keep your hair healthy and shiny. When you brush your hair, you distribute the oil throughout the hair ... from scalp to ends. When you are constantly stripping the oil off, your glands and pores pretty much go into overdrive - and produce MORE oil than if you would leave it for an extra day. If it's too greasy to wear down the 2nd day... try putting it back in a sleek pony or twist. You can also try a tea tree oil shampoo - I like the one from "Hair Therapy" or maybe a product geared to stimute and help thinning hair.


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi Miranhat! Welcome. I agree with the girls about not washing your hair everyday. I have an oily scalp and know exactly what you mean. I usually shampoo my hair (2x), making sure I lather my scalp well. I also ONLY condition the ends. I make sure not to get any conditioner near my scalp or it will get greasy easily. Also, on days when I feel it a bit greasy I pat on a little bit of baby powder to get some of the oil out (becareful when you do this if you have dark hair, you dont want to look like you have dandruff).

Good luck.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 23, 2004)

welcome to MuT.





i second the baby powder to cover oily roots. also, its totally normal to loose about 100 strands of hair per day. hair grows in cycles, and when its mature, it falls out. it may seem like a lot, but is normal.

aside from tea tree shampoo to help with greasiness, try nioxin sampoo and conditioner for growth and thickness. i hear that it really does wonders for some people.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah - Nioxin's a good one... an ex of mine started getting thinning hair, and I picked up some of this at a trade show. It actually works and made his hair thick again.


----------



## Mina (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi all Happy New Year..... and thank you so much i really appreciate all of your response. but nobody had talk about the web site i had. did anybody know anything about the Healthy Hair plus product. Friend of mine just ordred it to try out. but now she scared. because before she recieved the product she had dream seeing "she used the product and no hair left" lol i know that sad dream



but now she has the product she don't want to try it out. I have tried nioxine 6 month didn't work. i don't man my hair root damaged. nothing working out. I really need help....





*PLEASE VIST THIS WEBSITE AND CHECK IT OUT*

HTTP.hairenergizer.com/oily_hair.HTML


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry about that Miranhat... It seems like it would be ok to try... it's only a shampoo, so you should be pretty safe.


----------



## Geek (Dec 31, 2004)

SNiff Sniff, do I smell a...........................





Originally Posted by *Miranhat* 

Hi all Happy New Year..... and thank you so much i really appreciate all of your response. but nobody had talk about the web site i had. did anybody know anything about the Healthy Hair plus product. Friend of mine just ordred it to try out. but now she scared. because before she recieved the product she had dream seeing "she used the product and no hair left" lol i know that sad dream



but now she has the product she don't want to try it out. I have tried nioxine 6 month didn't work. i don't man my hair root damaged. nothing working out. I really need help....




*PLEASE VIST THIS WEBSITE AND CHECK IT OUT*

HTTP.hairenergizer.com/oily_hair.HTML


----------

